# Connor Coyote's - Facts and Thoughts



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 20, 2018)

I know that we've had a thread on here before about some "useless facts", and on some "things that we've learned" - and so, I got to thinking recently about the flip side of all that - and what are some *curious facts* that I've discovered, (and now know about).. and as a result - I thought it might be nice to create my own thread on here (and list some of them), in no real particular order.

→ For those who are interested - I'll try to update this thread regularly, (whenever I can) - with some captivating tid bits, (here and there) that I've come across... and those out there that are interested in (politely) chiming in *are certainly welcome* to contribute some things here, also. ☺

I'll start off with these curious and enthralling facts, listed below.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 20, 2018)

1 - The drug Galantamine is derived from snowdrops and is often used to treat Alzheimer's disease.

2 - "Eye salve", (a 1,000-year-old Medieval medical recipe) - has been found to kill the MRSA "superbug" faster in the labs, than the best antibiotics we have.

3 - Dandelions area crucial source of nectar (for many helping insects) in the first few weeks of spring right after the winter thaw.

4 - Robert G. Heft was the designer of the current United States 50-star flag. It was a high-school project for his junior-year history class, and it only earned him a B-minus grade - for his design (of fifty stars) by his instructor.

His design is now very well-known, by the entire World. I doubt his instrustor would still give him the same grade, today.

5 - The Eiffel Tower was originally planned to be built in Barcelona, Spain, (and not Paris).. but the Spanish didn't want it.

6 - While being omnivorous - turkeys sometimes also occasionally consume amphibians and small reptiles such as lizards and snakes.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 20, 2018)

More facts are to come very soon... ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 20, 2018)

Okay, so here's some more facts, I've discovered..

1 - Three Presidents Have Died on July the 4th. Fittingly: John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, and James Monroe - all passed away on Independence Day.

2 - Bananas grow towards the sun - which is why they're curved.

3 - "Oakum" is loose fibers obtained by untwisting old ropes, and is used especially in helping to caulk gaps between planks of wood on wooden ships. Prisoners in the 19th Century were often required to untwist old ropes and create this material - all day during their work periods.

4 - In spite of the many colors of Froot Loops cereal pieces - they all have the same fruity flavor.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 20, 2018)

Autumn leaves, can be quite colorful :


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2018)

Bananas are also radioactive.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Bananas are also radioactive.



Speaking of radioactivity..

1- Brazil nuts in particular are not only rich in potassium-40, but may also contain significant amounts of radium, also making them slightly radioactive.

2 - And in Brazil, it is illegal to cut down a Brazil nut tree.


----------



## Thtorsshs (Oct 21, 2018)

My math professors claim that most 'pure math' only becomes useful more than a century after it is proved. I'm intoxicated.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 21, 2018)

Thtorsshs said:


> My math professors claim that most 'pure math' only becomes useful more than a century after it is proved. I'm intoxicated.



Mathematics is useless when one is drunk.


----------



## Thtorsshs (Oct 21, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Mathematics is useless when one is drunk.


Paul Erdos was an extremely prolific mathematician, and he was constantly taking amphetamines. I think I can still use math when being a bit drunk. I'm sober now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2018)

Math-amphetamines.


----------



## Simo (Oct 21, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Mathematics is useless when one is drunk.



Even while sober, I have not found a real use for them! Math = Evil.


----------



## Thtorsshs (Oct 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Even while sober, I have not found a real use for them! Math = Evil.


You just haven't been looking hard enough! Creating optimal computer networks? Graph theory. Programming languages? Logic. Secure transmission of data? RSA Encryption, aka abstract algebra and number theory. Almost all of physics? Calculus. Cruise control? Algebra. If none of those things seem useful, even if not to you personally, you should probably rethink some things.


----------



## Yumus (Oct 21, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Okay, so here's some more facts, I've discovered..
> 
> 1 - Three Presidents Have Died on July the 4th. Fittingly: John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, and James Monroe - all passed away on Independence Day.
> 
> ...




 
Bananas were also originally grown with seeds and they were also like 1/3 of the size they are now


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 22, 2018)

* And.... here's a few more interesting factual tid bits.

1. German chocolate cake is named after the creator of the cake: Sam German; (and not after the country).

2. Paper bags aren't really all that much better for the environment, than plastic ones, from a biodegradable perspective.

3. There are lower-case numbers, (in addition to lower-case letters).

4. "Cork grease" is a lip balm-like grease for woodwind and reed instruments - (such as saxophones, clarinets, bassoons, and oboes). It is widely used on the corks to make putting the instrument together possible without damaging the cork - (and therefore possibly damaging the instrument itself).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 23, 2018)

1. The thigh bones of a human are stronger than concrete.

2. Having a dread (or a fear) of fun is called cherophobia.

3. Mountain lions can whistle.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 23, 2018)

1. They say a picture is worth a thousand words.

2. Hot chocolate was once used for medicinal purposes.

3. Connor is tired, and is logging off now, for some much needed shut-eye. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 23, 2018)

A few more tid-bits..

1. Leftover bacon grease is excellent as a flavorful cooking oil substitute.

2. On every corn cob, there is always an even number of rows.

3. Sloths are considered the slowest moving animals on Earth.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 26, 2018)

More interesting stuff (of trivia interest) :

1. A sneeze travels up to 100 miles per hour.

2. The oldest piece of chewing gum (in the World) - is over 9,000 years old.

3. Honey never spoils, giving it a very long shelf life.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 31, 2018)

Some more interesting facts, today :

1. A coyote can hear a mouse moving underneath a foot of snow.
2. 95% of people text things to someone - that they could never say to them in person.
3. Blueberries will not ripen - until they are picked.
4. When they aren't snacking on bigger prey - coyotes will eat snakes, insects, fruits and grasses.. (because a classy Fur, like us coyotes - certainly deserve a well-rounded diet).

5. This is Connor J. Coyote's **one-thousandth posting** (under his current account that he's using) on FAF.. (break out the streamers).


----------



## Keefur (Oct 31, 2018)

Glass is actually a fluid.  
You can't hum while you hold your nose closed.
Pirates wore ear rings because they thought it would improve their eyesight.
Colgate toothpaste, translates in Spanish as "go hang yourself".
There are few examples of majolica pottery from the dark ages because the Moors in Spain convinced everyone that the black plague was because they didn't use metal plates and such.  So everyone just threw it all away.
Coca Cola used to contain a lot of cocaine.  It also used to be sold as a nerve tonic.  There is still technically cocaine in Coca Cola, but it has been removed to such an extent that it is virtually non-existent.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 31, 2018)

Keefur said:


> Glass is actually a fluid.
> You can't hum while you hold your nose closed.
> Pirates wore ear rings because they thought it would improve their eyesight.
> Colgate toothpaste, translates in Spanish as "go hang yourself".
> ...


Thank you for your contributions, to the list !


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 2, 2018)

It's interesting.. (recent research shows) that occasionally consuming some fermented dairy products - (like semi-spoiled milk, cheese, and the like) can possibly reduce the risk of a fatal heart attack, in some people - later on. More research definitely needs to be done, in this area.. as it could possibly save some lives.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 2, 2018)

Does the Professor know what causes a white Coyote to turn brown?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 2, 2018)

And... a few more ☺:

1. "Rock salt" or (halite) is typically colorless or white, but may also be light blue, dark blue, purple, pink, red, orange, yellow or gray depending on the amount and type of impurities. A colorful salt, indeed. ☺

2. "Basket weaving" (or basketry, as it's sometimes called) - is made from a variety of fibrous or pliable materials - which can be anything that will bend and form a shape. Examples include: (pine straw, stems, animal hair, hide, grasses, thread, and fine wooden splints).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 3, 2018)

Jellyfish (or sea jellies) are found all over the world, from surface waters to the deep sea, and have been in existence for at least 500 million years, making them the oldest multi-organ animal group, we know. Many thousands of swimmers are stung by sea jellies every year all over the planet - with effects ranging from mild discomfort to serious injury or even death; "small box jellyfish" are largely responsible - for many of these deaths.

When conditions are favorable, jellyfish can form vast swarms in an ocean, which can number into the thousands. Whilst most jellyfish stings are painful to humans - some jellyfish species are actually harmless (and painless) to humans, in some select areas of the World.

And in some human cultures - they're even eaten as food.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 7, 2018)

"The common cold", also known simply as a "cold", is a viral infectious disease of the upper respiratory tract that primarily affects the nose... the throat, sinuses, and larynx may also be affected.

Signs and symptoms may appear less than two days after exposure to the virus. These may include coughing, sore throat, runny nose, sneezing, headache, and fever. People usually recover in seven to ten days, but some symptoms may last for up to three weeks. (Ouch!)

Well over 200 virus strains are implicated in causing the common cold , with rhinoviruses being the most common.

Statistically - the common cold is the most frequent infectious disease in humans; (not to mention, one of the most miserable).

A "Common Cold" virus :


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 13, 2018)

Aspirin, also known as "acetylsalicylic acid" or, (ASA) - is a frequently used medication that is often used to treat pain, fever, or inflammation, in humans. It is widely found (usually in tablet form) over the counter, and has been commercially available to most of the "Western World" for well over a century. A precursor to Aspirin is found in the leaves from the "willow tree" - and has been used for its health effects for at least 2,400 years.

Aspirin given shortly after a heart attack decreases the risk of death in some cases, and is also used long-term (in some people) to help prevent further heart attacks, ischaemic strokes, and severe blood clots in those people (that are at high risk). Studies show that Aspirin may also decrease the risk of certain types of cancer, (particularly colorectal cancer).

In 1853, chemist Charles Frédéric Gerhardt treated the medicine "Sodium Salicylate" with "Acetyl Chloride" to produce "Acetylsalicylic Acid" for the first time.

Since then, Aspirin is one of the most widely used medications globally, with an estimated (44,000 tons) or - (50 to 120 billion pills) consumed each year. It is on the World Health Organization's "List of Essential Medicines"; which is the safest and most effective medicines needed in a health system.

It can relieve your headache, and can even help save your life.

An ancient "wonder drug" indeed. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 16, 2018)

"Uxmal" is an ancient Mayan city (of the classical period) in present-day Mexico. It is considered one of the most important archaeological sites of Mayan culture; along with Palenque, Chichén, and Calakmul. It is located in the "Puuc region" and is considered one of the Mayan cities most representative of the region's dominant architectural style.

Its buildings are noted for their size and their decoration, (including a massive pyramid that was used for religious purposes by the Mayan people) - which is called "The Pyramid of the Magician".

Ancient roads were built throughout the city also - (which are called "sacbes"). They were utilized to connect the buildings within the city, and were also built to connect Uxmal (to other cities in the area), such as Chichén Itzá.

The buildings in Uxmal are typical of the Puuc style; with smooth low walls that open onto ornate friezes - which are largely based on representations of typical Mayan huts.

An intriguing city - and a fascinating culture, indeed. ☺

The "Pyramid of the Magician" :


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 27, 2018)

The _*lowest *_natural temperature ever directly recorded (at ground level) on the Earth is : −89.2 °C, (−128.6 °F); and this extreme temperature was recorded at the (then Soviet) "Vostok Research Station" (in Antarctica) on July the 21st, 1983.

* Aerial photograph of Vostok Station, the coldest directly observed location on the Earth:





→ And... (on the flip side of that) - the *highest* natural temperature ever directly recorded (at ground level) on the Earth is: 56.7 °C, (134.1 °F); and this extreme temperature was recorded in Furnace Creek, California, (located in the Death Valley desert) on July the 10th, 1913.

* Furnace Creek, California - the hottest directly observed location on the Earth:





Two very extreme temperature readings, (both taken in the month of July). ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 2, 2018)

"Titan" is the largest moon of the planet Saturn.

And is the only moon - (in our entire solar system) that's known to have a "dense atmosphere", and the only object in space, (other than the Earth) where clear evidence of stable bodies of surface liquid - have been found.

Frequently described as a "planet-like moon", Titan is 50% larger than the Earth's moon and is 80% more massive. It is the second-largest moon in the solar system, and is larger than the smallest planet, Mercury, (but is only 40% as massive).

Discovered in 1655 by the Dutch astronomer "Christiaan Huygens", Titan was the first known moon of Saturn that was recorded, and is also the sixth known "planetary satellite" (after the Earth's moon and the four "Galilean moons" of Jupiter).

Titan is primarily composed of ice and rocky material; with an atmosphere that is mostly nitrogen.

The climate - (including wind and rain) creates surface features similar to those of Earth; such as dunes, rivers, lakes, seas (probably made of liquid methane and ethane), and deltas; and is dominated by seasonal weather patterns, (just like on Earth) as well.

A giant, fascinating Moon - of an intriguing giant planet (in our solar system) ! ☺

Titan (in its natural color) :





A size comparison between Titan - (in the lower left) with the Earth's Moon and the Earth itself :


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 2, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> A "Common Cold" virus :


That explains why you can't cure the common cold... It's basically a virus idea I'd make where it looks stupidly simple, but no matter what you'll never cure it, but neither is it dangerous.
Also may as well say it, it looks like a football! Or soccer ball for you Americans.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 2, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> That explains why you can't cure the common cold... It's basically a virus idea I'd make where it looks stupidly simple, but no matter what you'll never cure it, but neither is it dangerous.



Yeah.. well, unfortunately there's no cure (at the present time); but perhaps someday, there will be. The scientific research in this area continues... thank you for your contribution to the list!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 2, 2018)

Microwave ovens were invented when a man named Percy Spencer noticed a chocolate bar melting in his pocket while working at a company that produced microwave radar transmitters and was inspired by it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 3, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> Microwave ovens were invented when a man named Percy Spencer noticed a chocolate bar melting in his pocket while working at a company that produced microwave radar transmitters and was inspired by it.


Yes, indeed.. a very important invention that saves people alot of time.. thank you for your contribution to the list!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 6, 2018)

"The Byzantine Empire", also referred to as the "Eastern Roman Empire" and "Byzantium", was the continuation of the "Roman Empire" (in its eastern provinces) during the "Late Antiquity" period and the Middle Ages, when its capital city was Constantinople (modern-day Istanbul, which had been founded as Byzantium).

The empire survived the fragmentation and fall of the "Western Roman Empire" (in the 5th century, AD) and continued to exist for an additional thousand years - until it fell to the Ottoman Turks in the year 1453.

During most of its existence, the empire was the most powerful economic, cultural, and military force in Europe.

Both the "Byzantine Empire" and "Eastern Roman Empire" are historical terms created after the end of the realm; but its citizens continued to refer to their empire simply as the "Roman Empire", or "Romania".. and to themselves as "Romans".

A powerful empire (from a distant past), that still holds important historical signifigance, today. ☺

The "empire" - (in the year 555 AD) :


----------



## Tattorack (Dec 15, 2018)

The total mass and energy in the universe, when all added up together, will amount to zero.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 19, 2018)

Tattorack said:


> The total mass and energy in the universe, when all added up together, will amount to zero.


Thank you for your contributions to the list.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 22, 2018)

Wowsers... Connor J. Coyote's thread has over 1,000 views, now ! 

(More curious facts are coming soon).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 25, 2018)

1.) "Sand" is a granular material composed of finely divided rock and mineral particles. It is defined by size, being finer than gravel and coarser than silt. Sand can also refer to a textural class of soil or soil type; i.e., a soil containing more than 85 percent sand-sized particles (by mass).

The composition of sand can vary, depending on the local rock sources and conditions, but the most common constituent of sand is silica (known as silicon dioxide, or SiO2), which is usually in the form of quartz. ☺

Sand dunes in the Idehan Ubari, Libya :





2.) A "cinnamon roll" (with a cup of Maxwell House) is a great treat for a coyote named Connor at 11 PM. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 26, 2018)

On Christmas Day celebrations, candy canes are given to children not only because they're a good holiday sweet - but also because they are said to represent the crosier of the Christian bishop, Saint Nicholas; and crosiers allude to the Good Shepherd, an epithet associated with Jesus.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 5, 2019)

"The Torment of Saint Anthony" is the earliest known painting by the Italian artist Michelangelo, painted around the years 1487–1488, (when he was only 12 or 13 years old)... a young artistic master - already busy at his craft, at this very young age ! ☺

The painting is a copy of "The Temptation of St. Anthony", (an engraving done by another artist, named Martin Schongauer) - and shows Saint Anthony being assailed in the desert by several demons - whose temptations he has resisted.

This was a very common medieval artistic subject, (included in the "Golden Legend" and other sources); although this composition shows a later episode where Saint Anthony - (a Christian monk from Egypt, revered since his death as a Saint), normally flown about the desert supported by angels - was ambushed in mid-air by devils, (this time).

"The Torment of Saint Anthony" is in the permanent collection of the "Kimbell Art Museum" (which is located in Fort Worth, Texas).


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 5, 2019)

"According to research into these so called “natural” contaminants, *peanut butter* may contain as many as 30 or more insect pieces in each 100 grams, and an average of 1 or more *hairs* from a *rodent* in each 100 grams."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2019)

Did you know that the state of Texas is so big, that every man woman and child on this planet could live there, and there would still be room left over?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> "According to research into these so called “natural” contaminants, *peanut butter* may contain as many as 30 or more insect pieces in each 100 grams, and an average of 1 or more *hairs* from a *rodent* in each 100 grams."


If Bear Grills can eat bugs, so can I!!


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 5, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If Bear Grills can eat bugs, so can I!!


They are an excellent source of protein!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2019)

The coastline of Alaska is longer than both The East Coast and West Coast combined.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 6, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> They are an excellent source of protein!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The coastline of Alaska is longer than both The East Coast and West Coast combined.


Thank you both, for your contributions to the list. ☺


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 12, 2019)

Tardigrades (aka. water bears or moss piglets) are a species of microscopic invertebrates who display a remarkable resistance to environmental stress (seriously these things make cockroaches look like glass vases). When placed in unfavorable environmental conditions, they enter a desiccated state in which their metabolism practically ceases and can remain in this state for years or even decades. Upon a return to more beneficial conditions, they are able to rehydrate and return to normal activity, seemingly without any negative ramifications. There have been many experiments performed to test their durability, one that I find particularly interesting is that some are capable of surviving for 10 days in low Earth orbit!


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Jan 23, 2019)

Simo said:


> Even while sober, I have not found a real use for them! Math = Evil.


Education lost me the moment they began substituting numerals, with letters/symbols...
Pffft!
Gimme a straight edge, level, and tape measure (along with all the standard tools of course!), and I can build a damned house!

I don't NEED NO STINKIN' LETTERZ, tyvm!

;-)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 23, 2019)

Shadow of Bucephalus said:


> Education lost me the moment they began substituting numerals, with letters/symbols...
> Pffft!
> Gimme a straight edge, level, and tape measure (along with all the standard tools of course!), and I can build a damned house!
> 
> ...


Mathematics can change the world. Trying to learn it all though, can be mind-boggling. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 1, 2019)

Ice cream is a popular and awesome treat, (including for a coyote named Connor) ☺; however - more than half (50 %) of it's structure is nothing but air bubbles.. meaning - a full cup of ice cream (when it's fully melted) will shrink to about half the size - when it turns to liquid.

Wow.


----------



## Scrydan (Feb 13, 2019)

As per request, this thread is now closed.
*throws on lock*


----------



## Scrydan (Mar 5, 2019)

*removes lock*
Thread has been requested to be unlocked by its creator and thus has been unlocked.
Carry on with discussion!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 5, 2019)

Scrydan said:


> *removes lock*
> Thread has been requested to be unlocked by its creator and thus has been unlocked.
> Carry on with discussion!


Thank you - much.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 6, 2019)

I've heard water is wet =p


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 7, 2019)

Well folks, (in any case) I decided that we could go ahead and revive this thread - (with the Admin's approval, of course), as - it was a bit fun for me to do, and it was probably fun for some others too, perhaps. And - also, a few people (that I frequently chat with) told me that they enjoy reading this thread, (with its little tid-bits, here and there)... and so - it's all cool and good; and we're back on, for now ! ☺

Of course - any and all are welcome to contribute to this list as well, with any "curious and enthralling facts", that you'd like to add, (as we go along). And as before - I'll try to update this thread periodically with new stuff, (like I did before) with new things that I discover (here and there), and think might be interesting for others to know about.

And hopefully, at the end of it all - we'll have a very nice list to look back on - to review, discuss, reflect on, and - maybe even reference at some point. ☺


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Mar 7, 2019)

if a gamma ray burst aimed directly to the earth we would probably die 

you could hold your breath for the rest of your life 

i had another thing but forgot so ill call myself an idiot and probably sleep


----------



## Aznig (Mar 7, 2019)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> if a gamma ray burst aimed directly to the earth we would probably die
> 
> you could hold your breath for the rest of your life
> 
> i had another thing but forgot so ill call myself an idiot and probably sleep



But technically you couldn’t hold your breath because you pass out from lack of oxygen to the brain. When unconscious, the PNS will cause you to start breathing again as it is an autonomic function :bepis:


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 8, 2019)

Posting in good thread. Going to bed, will contribute later.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 9, 2019)

@NuclearSlayer52 @Aznig @Cyroo
Thank you - for your contributions to the list.


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 9, 2019)

New Hampshire license plates have the motto 'Live free or Die' on them. These plates are manufactured by prison inmates.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 11, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> New Hampshire license plates have the motto 'Live free or Die' on them. These plates are manufactured by prison inmates.


 @Cyroo 
Yes, indeed... which is kind of ironic.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 11, 2019)

A _*"plague doctor" *_was a medical physician who treated victims of the "bubonic plague" in medieval Europe. During the times of these horrific epidemics of "plague" - (which wiped out millions of people) - such physicians were specifically hired by towns where the plague had taken hold.

Since the city they worked in was paying their salaries, they treated everyone: (both the wealthy, and the poor alike) - without charge. However, some "plague doctors" were known to charge patients (and their families) additional fees for special treatments and/or false cures (if they desired it) - which regrettably, often times failed to protect them from their deaths.

These physicians rarely cured their patients; rather, they often times merely comforted them, and largely served to record a statistical count (of the number of people contaminated) for demographic purposes - for the local governments they served.

The strange clothing that was worn by "plague doctors" was intended to protect them from airborne diseases, (which at the time - was thought to be the primary method of plague exposure).

The macabre looking costume - (largely used in France, Germany, and Italy in the 17th century) - consisted of an ankle length overcoat and a bird-like "beak mask" - which was often times filled with sweet or strong smelling substances (commonly lavender), along with gloves, boots, a wide-brimmed hat - (which indicated their profession), and an outer garment (over the clothing underneath).

They frequently used wooden canes also, (in order to point out areas needing attention, and to examine patients without touching them). The canes were also used to keep people away, to remove clothing from plague victims without having to touch them, and to also take a patient's pulse.

The costume frequently terrified people - because if one saw it, it was a sure sign of imminent death in the area. Not to mention - it was very scary looking in itself.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 11, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> A _*"plague doctor" *_was a medical physician who treated victims of the "bubonic plague" in medieval Europe. During the times of these horrific epidemics of "plague" - (which wiped out millions of people) - such physicians were specifically hired by towns where the plague had taken hold.
> 
> Since the city they worked in was paying their salaries, they treated everyone: (both the wealthy, and the poor alike) - without charge. However, some "plague doctors" were known to charge patients (and their families) additional fees for special treatments and/or false cures (if they desired it) - which regrettably, often times failed to protect them from their deaths.
> 
> ...



The first birb furry!!!


----------



## Furrium (Mar 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Bananas are also radioactive.



Bananas contain a small fraction of radiation, in order to get radiation sickness it will be necessary to eat about a million bananas.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2019)

CapReMount said:


> Bananas contain a small fraction of radiation, in order to get radiation sickness it will be necessary to eat about a million bananas.


Well, yeah. If they were that harmful they wouldn't be publically available.


----------



## Furrium (Mar 11, 2019)

Firstly,there are very strange facts
1. A rather unpleasant fact to talk about, but very interesting to me is the death of Grigory Rasputin (this is a healer who served the tsar). At first he was treated to a pie with poison, then he drank a few more glasses of vodka with the same poison. Then he was shot in the heart, he lain for a few minutes, and then resurrected. Then he was shot again, and after that he was stabbed to death with a knife. Then, to hide the body, it was lowered to the bottom of the lake, into the ice hole, but as it turned out later, he was alive under the water for a few more minutes. Coincidence or not, but the sudden death of Bobby Farrell, member of the band Bonny M, who performed the famous hit Rasputin. On the night of January 29, 2010, on the anniversary of the murder of Rasputin, the heart of the showman stopped in a hotel room after speaking at the corporate party of Gazprom, where, of course, the famous song about this old man sounded. 

2. Russia has fought with Turkey 12 times.

3.If you want to make pure coffee not so bitter, then just salt it.

4.The original recipe for Coca Cola is essentially contained in the title. 

5.The smell of fried meat, as well as popcorn, this substance is 2,3-butanedione, or diacetyl .


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2019)

"_*Shrovetide Revellers*_" is a painting by the Dutch Golden Age painter _*Frans Hals*_, painted around 1616 to 1617 and now on display at the "Metropolitan Museum of Art" in New York City.

The painting shows people enjoying festivities at "_Shrovetide_", an annual carnival of food and jollity which takes place right before the (more humble) fasting season of "Lent" - which is currently being observed by Christians, Catholics, and other religions - around the World (this month).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 16, 2019)

"*Le Grand Canal*" is an oil painting (on canvas) by the French Impressionist painter Claude Monet, who lived between the years - (1840 to 1926).

It depicts a classic view of the "*Grand Canal*" in Venice, Italy - as seen from the "_Palazzo Barbaro_" - (which was one of the palaces where Monet stayed, during his trip to the city). And it is one of six paintings Monet completed - (which was part of the so-called "_Grand Canal Series_") which depicts the viewer looking down the canal - in the direction towards the "Salute" church.

This particular piece was begun "_en plein air_" (painted outdoors) - by Monet during his only visit to Venice (in 1908) when he was sixty-eight years old; and was subsequently completed in France later on - after he returned there with his wife.

In 2015, it was sold for more than $35 million dollars (US) - at an auction held by the "Sotheby's" auction house; and the work is now currently held by the "Museum of Fine Arts" (in Boston, Massachusetts).

Very nice, indeed.


----------



## larigot (Mar 16, 2019)

When Beethoven went deaf, he attached a metal rod to his piano and bit it so he could hear his work.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 20, 2019)

The "_*monarch butterfly*_" (Danaus plexippus) is one of the best-known species of butterfly, around the World. Its wings feature an easily recognizable orange and black pattern, with a wingspan of 8.9–10.2 centimetres (3½–4 in).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 20, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> The "_*monarch butterfly*_" (Danaus plexippus) is one of the best-known species of butterfly, around the World. Its wings feature an easily recognizable orange and black pattern, with a wingspan of 8.9–10.2 centimetres (3½–4 in).


And another species of butterfly...

The "_*common jezebel*_" butterfly (Delias eucharis) - which is also sometimes known as the "pierid butterfly"; and is found in many areas of South and Southeast Asia... especially in the non-arid regions of India, Sri Lanka, Indonesia, Myanmar, and Thailand.

The "Common Jezebel" is one of the most common - of the approximately 225 described species in the genus "Delias".

And is also just as pretty as his larger cousin - the "_*monarch*_". ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 27, 2019)

And another pretty looking butterfly species... 

The "*spotted fritillary*" or (sometimes called) the "*red-band fritillary*" - is another colorful species of butterfly belonging to the family Nymphalidae. It is found in southern and central Europe, North Africa, the Middle East, central Asia and Siberia.

It is absent from northern Europe (England, Ireland, Northern France, Germany, Poland and Scandinavia); and, as a habitat - prefers flowery and grassy areas, meadows and roadsides.

They're also a vital source for plant pollination.


----------



## larigot (Mar 28, 2019)

You do like butterflies huh ^^

Another interesting fact about monarch butterflies: they live for only a few weeks, unless it's time for them to migrate across america during fall; that generation of butterflies can live for more than half a year.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 8, 2019)

Moon McMansions might actually be a thing, someday... sign Connor and his mates up, please.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Moon McMansions might actually be a thing, someday... sign Connor and his mates up, please.


Come to think of it, we gotta add a pool to the place... as Connor and his mates love their pools. 




and... our own personal Dunkin' Donuts...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 15, 2019)

Connor likes BLT's also... (with chips).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Come to think of it, we gotta add a pool to the place... as Connor and his mates love their pools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While we're at it; we gotta have a Friendly's on our Moon property also...




a coyote and his mate's have gotta have their sundaes and Fribbles, every so often..


----------



## Taku (May 12, 2019)

Yumus said:


> View attachment 44930
> Bananas were also originally grown with seeds and they were also like 1/3 of the size they are now


On bananas , ever wonder why artificial banana flavor tastes weird?  Well when the flavor was first created way back it was modeled after a breed of banana that is now extinct.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 13, 2019)

@Taku Thank you - for your contribution to the list.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 24, 2019)

Closing this at the OP's request


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 24, 2019)

And reopening after some clarification!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 24, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> And reopening after some clarification!


Thank you much, sir.... it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ravofox (May 24, 2019)

Hmm, perhaps I'll kick this off again with a yote related fact.

Wolves and coyotes, despite being different species, can interbreed and produce non-sterile offspring.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 24, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hmm, perhaps I'll kick this off again with a yote related fact. Wolves and coyotes, despite being different species, can interbreed and produce non-sterile offspring.


 Thank you for that.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 7, 2019)

Hmmm.... (resuscitating this thread a bit)......  
Please note, this photo *is a lie*....





..... I just had one of these, (as a part of my supper tonight); and honestly - it had _*two*_ tiny slices of carrot, _*one*_ kernel of corn, and _*three*_ very tiny pieces of beef, (in the whole thing)...... which is nowhere near what the product photo represents..... pfft. 

Oh well, it was only 75¢ at Safeway.... so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## Taku (Jun 13, 2019)

The bite force of an orca whale is 19,999 lbs per square inch. It's only that number because we have no way of measuring higher.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 14, 2019)

Lately - I've been kinda thinking of letting this thread die actually, but - I personally kind of enjoy doing it, (still).... and so - I'll just leave it up for a while longer, I guess....   

But.... if I decide to leave the Forums, at some point in the future - I'll probably have it locked down for sure, though ..... (as there's no point in leaving it up here) after that.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 20, 2019)

For the record - (another curious fact) is that I don't really care about being "jumped on" or not - (in any particular thread that I engage in).... as it isn't really my concern when I say what I have to say, about a certain topic. 

I expected some heat, when I posted what I posted on here - (earlier this week), in another thread.... but some things, just need to be said, at certain times... eh?

I will say that a coyote named Connor always *tries* to be respectful of people, whenever I can..... and I always do my best to try and see the other point of view, (especially on a contentious topic).... even when someone else can't be civil, and is screaming at me through a "wall of text".

But, so long as I'm within the Forum rules, I will never censor myself in any way, (just for simple comity reasons).... even if it's not popular at that particular time.... sorry.

The day I start censoring myself is the day I hang up my avatar and close my account.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 27, 2019)

This is a coyote, (named Connor's) 1700th posting, on this Forum...... (using his current account) ........ break out the streamers..... 





Anyway, it's really amazing - that the old boy has hung on, and lasted this long..... eh? 

Thank you - to all those awesome people out there .... (that are a part of my social media experiences), who show some concern, (and that you care)..... as you really keep me going sometimes; and you remind me of the important things (and people), that I should worry about and be focused on..... and (sometimes) you keep me around places such as this.....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 4, 2019)

Coyotes are awesome creatures....  ; and a guy named Connor is glad - (and honored) to be one..... and - I don't care what the haters say  ......


----------



## Catdog (Jul 4, 2019)

Are you accepting strange facts? Because I got one for you: opossums generally can't carry rabies. Something to do with being a marsupial. Weird.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 8, 2019)

Catdog said:


> Are you accepting strange facts? Because I got one for you: opossums generally can't carry rabies. Something to do with being a marsupial. Weird.


Yes.... that's fine, thank you...... anyone is welcome to contribute something on the list here.... just so long as it's interesting and relevant.


----------



## Frostybandit (Jul 15, 2019)

OH MY GOD THAT LOOKS SO GOOD ASKFMEDJKMDNF


Connor J. Coyote said:


> While we're at it; we gotta have a Friendly's on our Moon property also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 24, 2019)

I got a small chuckle out of this, earlier yesterday... (a good friend sent it to me)....... 
Amusing - but oh, so true - in so many ways... eh?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 26, 2019)

Speaking of gumballs, (in that other thread)..... I looked these up yesterday, on line; and - I got quite a chuckle out of these, too ..... fruit flavored gumballs, in small shapes of the various fruits that they're flavored by.... 
 how cute .








They're called "_Dubble Bubble Fancy Fruit's_"..... 

I'm not really a gum person, per say... but - I can see myself actually buying something like these, at some point in the future ..... If anything - for a conversation topic with people, as a bowl of it sits on my desk.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 2, 2019)

Eh, well - I'm thinking.... I'll try to post some more updates on here, really soon... (probably on the weekend), when I get some extra time.... so, stay tuned, I guess - for those who are still following this thing.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 2, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Speaking of gumballs, (in that other thread)..... I looked these up yesterday, on line; and - I got quite a chuckle out of these, too ..... fruit flavored gumballs, in small shapes of the various fruits that they're flavored by....
> how cute .
> 
> 
> ...


I LITERALLY BEGGED MY MOM FOR THOSE everytime we grocery shopped until I turned 18


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 4, 2019)

Starry skies, in the woods - is a setting a ¥ote' named Connor enjoys immensely....

But regrettably, when ever a coyote is "urban" - (and is thus living inside the "big city") - actual stars are almost *impossible* to see, (high up above)...

And so - trips to the more "country-like" areas, are often much called for, and (muchly) needed.... for a very refreshing change.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 5, 2019)

Sundae cups, (from Friendly's) are _very fantastic things_, that a coyote (named Connor) loves to enjoy on occasion....

We can actually get these - (out here in Northern California now), which is very nice, and totally fantastic, for a transplant Coyote Yote..... who sometime misses things, from "back home". 

At first - I thought it might be "just a fluke" - (like a misplaced shipment - that went out too far West), and got out here, (by mistake)..... *but no* - I'm told these are now available out here, on a regular basis.... (at our local grocery stores) !! 

Which is great, fantastic, and totally awesome. ♥


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 8, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Sundae cups, (from Friendly's) are _very fantastic things_, that a coyote (named Connor) loves to enjoy on occasion....
> 
> We can actually get these - (out here in Northern California now), which is very nice, and totally fantastic, for a transplant Coyote Yote..... who sometime misses things, from "back home".
> 
> ...


 The peanut butter kinds, are my favorite ♥ though.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 14, 2019)

Welp, I got to thinking lately - and I decided that in addition to this thread here, about my personal curious "facts and trivialities" - I'll go ahead and make a new thread - appreciating coyote yotes.... as - I'm thinking that it's very long overdue, on this Forum.... 

But.... I'll still continue to update this thread (here) also - when I have the time as well...... which is a bit more personal in nature, than the other new one, that I just created. 

I'll try to post another update on here - in a day, or so.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 15, 2019)

Well, I suppose I should recognize - that this posting (here) - is a coyote (named Connor's) 1900th posting, on this Forum...... (using his current account)    ......





 *Yay*...  (Break out the streamers, again).
---------------------------------------

Anyway..... I guess I'll keep this thread going - for a little while longer now, as I still enjoy doing it for myself.... and so - stay tuned (I guess), for more substantial updates soon; for those out there that are still following this thing. 

I'm not really sure what title to give this thread now, as it's largely me that's now doing it.... (which is totally fine for me, on a personal level) - but, I'm thinking that *a more relevant title*, may be more appropriate (for it) going forward, that reflects what this thread actually does now.... and so, I'll try to think about it some more, for a few more days... and then post about it on here, later on, when I figure it out, I guess. 

At any rate - 1900 posts on here is not too bad..... let's see if I make it to 2,000.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 19, 2019)

It's so "worth the trip" ... Dunkin' Donuts has arrived here in the San Francisco Bay Area, rather recently..... (after being largely absent from California - for many years)..... and thus, we now have donut and coffee heaven upon us....

I must say, I never understood why it took them so long to get out here..... but - they're finally out here now, in any case.... which is nice. First - Dunkin' Donuts arrived (last year), and now, even Friendly's Sundaes, as well (this year).... both now in the California Bay Area... 

Goodness - (what is the World coming too), my fellow Furs ?
I can ride a Cable Car - and eat a "Boston Kreme" donut (at the same time), now... 




----------------------
Anyways.... (to those who are still following this thread) - I'm still thinking up about a proper thread title, for this thing.... and - whether or not I should change the topic - or, just close it out, altogether....

But - *I guess* so long as I enjoy doing it - I'll just keep it going, still.... (so long as the staff allows it, of course).... And - I'll post an update on here, when I figure it all out... Sorry - it's been a rather busy weekend for me this week, and so - I haven't had much time to work on anything about it yet. 

But - in the meantime, in any case - (anyone is still welcome to contribute a fact or relevant item on here, if they wish), however...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 10, 2019)

Hmmm.... welp - it's been quite a while since I updated this thread; and so - I suppose it's high time that I make another entry on it..... for those out there that are still interested in it, and are still following this thing, anyway. 

Sorry - I haven't really forgotten about it in any way, (or about the possibility of renaming of it); it's just that I've been kinda putting it "on the back burner" for a while, I suppose.... (as I've been too focused on other, more trivial things lately).

But, in any case..... I'm still sticking around the Forums as of late, and - I'm still thinking about what to do with this thread.... and - I still kind of enjoy doing it, in many ways, and thus - I guess I'll just keep it going, (for now).

So..... stay tuned for another update on it's status, soon..... I suppose. 
---------------------------------------
Anyways - I've gotten a few private messages, recently - about some interesting things, and (after reading them all, and contemplating these discussion points) - I sent out my polite replies to the note senders (as usual); and then, I kind of drew some conclusions from them, (that I feel like posting on here).

These recent discussions were pleasant, and cordial, and were comfortable for me - (as many of these people I regularly talk to - are people that I enjoy interacting with, anyway).... but - one of the things I discussed with some of them, was about some recent controversies that I was engaged in - (and ya' know), I told them, look: I'm not really the kind of guy who worries about what kind of negative opinions (or feelings) - that someone else may think of me.

As honestly, I'm not really a part of this Fandom, for that.... as I've got much better things to worry about with my Fandom activities anyway; and, much better things to do - with my time and energy in any case.... and - (frankly) there are much better people that I can be interacting with, (such as the senders of these messages) - that I can be focused on.

And so, I'm more focused (these days) on the reasons that I'm a part of this Fandom, and not really so much on the negative things, that try to drag me down. 

So, (at the end of the day) - I kinda shrug it all off..... as these issues and people are not really the main reasons that I'm here to begin with.

But... it's still the "good people" though - that I enjoy being around..... that often times keeps me around this place..... and so - it's often times these same people - that make this all worth it for me. 

So thank you - to those out there - that care, and that matter, and that still make this Fandom an awesome place for me to be a part of. 





In any case, (to those who know me) - my PM's are still open for you at any rate.... if you still want to chat about some of these things, (as usual).  
-------------------------------------
*** And on a much better note, also - I did discuss about seeing some "pumpkin pie ice cream" on the shelf at Safeway, recently.... which is kind of a seasonal thing, I suppose..... and so - I'm kinda tempted to buy some of this, (this weekend) and try it out.... before it's all gone. 




How it actually tastes, remains to be seen..... (and honestly) - I'm not really too big on pumpkin stuff, (generally) anyway..... but - once and a while, I'll go for something like this, (around the holidays).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 28, 2019)

So, anyways... for those that are still following this thing... sorry for the lack of updates on here, lately.... (I haven't forgotten about this thing), in any way - and... so - I'll be updating this thread again soon, with something more substantial, (probably later this week) for those that are interested.... so stay tuned.... if you'd like.... (I'm thinking we'll still keep the same title of this thread, for now). 

But, in any case - I hope you have a *great holiday* today... (if applicable).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 9, 2020)

Well, (with the holidays now mostly in the rear-view mirror), it is now a new year, and indeed, a new decade - that is upon us, my fellow Furs..... and thus, my first postings (of this new era) have to be, (of course) - on my own threads.  

(To those who are still following this thread) - let me start off by wishing everyone a very happy, and prosperous 2020 ! 

(After the past several months on here) - I'm still finding myself kind of perplexed, as to what I should do with this thing.....now that it's basically been a "one-man-band" type of operation - where, I often times get feedback on things that I post on here, (from people - both known, and unknown)..... but not really much in the way of any "interesting facts", that I've been promising to write about.

And thus - I apologize if this thread is becoming a bit of a "let-down" to some people, (if applicable). 

But, I will try my darndest to make some more contributions to it - (when I can, in the future).... as I still enjoy doing this thing, in any case. 

At any rate - I think what's really great, about threads (such as this) - is that they can often times _"ebb and flow"_ as time goes on - where, the various contributions and materials (herein) can either grow, and/or shrink - depending on our moods, our life events, and indeed - our creativity.

And thus - threads such as this, (and in some cases - blogs, on other platforms) - can often times take on a _"life of their own"_ - and (in turn) can thus create _"different meanings, for different kinds of people"_...... (such as): my coyote yote "appreciation thread" that I created, earlier this year.

I must say, (with that thread in particular) - it's another thing that I enjoy doing immensely, as well - and thus, it will continue to be updated on here, just so long as I'm a member here, and that the staff will still allow it, (of course).... and so - stay tuned for more of those types of postings, (if you enjoy that sort of thing), as well.... as us "coyote yotes" certainly deserve our spot at the table, as well, once and a while..... eh? 

But with that, (I should also add) that - I'm not really trying to make any particular points with anything that I do on here.... and thus, I don't necessarily support, (and/or discount) any particular meanings - (any people out there) may extract (or surmise) - from either: any of my online contributions, or.... in any of my Fandom activities, elsewhere.... as - I always say _"to each his/her own"_ and - whether they hold either a positive, (or indeed, a negative) view of anything I say or do - it's certainly _"in the eye of the beholder"_, (I believe) and thus - it isn't really something that I can control - or, have any influence over.

But, with that said.... I'm not really the type of Fur that enjoys "tooting my own horn" - (as they say), either.... nor - am I really the type of Fur that tries to "rock the boat", when it comes to any of the various controversies - (that we may frequently encounter), both here, and elsewhere..... and thus - one thing I think people out there (who know me) will agree on - is that: I often times do my darndest to try and "temper" any of my contributions - (in the various spaces that I am, online)..... which, I think (in turn) - makes said contributions much more appreciated, (or perhaps even highly regarded), by my followers..... and, (in the case of my critics) - at least palatable.... for them to encounter.

But - in spite of all my efforts, (to occasionally straddle the philosophical fences, that I encounter) - I've also found myself growing a tendency nowadays to become a bit more "weary" about controversies, (in general).... and thus - a bit more "reserved" if you will, (and I guess) - "conservative".... in some of my contributions and postings, as well.... (by either): greatly smoothing over my language, (and at some times, if needed) - even taking a step back - and being less participatory, in some things.

And so, with that.... (I also think) that there's one additional thing - that even my most harshest critics out there, (in this Fandom who know me) can (at least) concur with - (and that is): that I'm also the type of Fur - that clearly exhibits _"resilience"_, (in the face of any adversities that I may encounter).... which, (in all honestly) - is one thing that I occasionally try to extrapolate and utilize at times as well, (whenever it's needed).

And so, if anything - (at the end of the day) I think my resolve makes me a bit of a "Furry Stalwart", in some ways, in my many years in this Fandom.... (and indeed, online) in places such as this.... where - not everyone is necessarily kind, (or, at least open) - to anything that I may have to say.

And this (in turn), I think - makes me a bit of a "survivor", if you will.... (if one wishes to label it that way).... and - that's certainly a terrific _"Badge of Honor"_ - that I'll happily and proudly wear, at any time - (when facing any of the critics out there).

But, with all that said.... I make no apologies to people, either - for what I believe.... nor - what I may have to say (or do) - to better myself, and the people that I care about..... as - (I always say also): that - _"the day I start censoring myself - is the day that I close up my social media accounts, and walk away"_.

And all of this, will certainly remain true - regardless of the time frame it may take - for me to either walk, (or.... perhaps, if I allow it) - be pushed, out the door.... by those critics (out there) who'd love to see me go away. 
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh, I almost forgot this, today .... so... for those who are still following this thread, I'll be posting another update on here shortly... (and, you can please note): that, I haven't forgotten about it.... and so - I'll be writing an update on here, in due time.

So, (to those who follow me - sorry for the lack of updates, recently on here).... but, there's more to come soon.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 26, 2020)

Oh yes.... I almost forgot to update this thread, this week.... didn't I?  So... for those who are still following this thing, I'm glad that you're still hanging around.... and so - I'll be posting another update on here shortly.... that's more detailed about some things - that have been going on with me, lately.

*And, (you can please note): that, I haven't forgotten about it, and - am still keeping the general topic in mind, and am still looking at updating the title soon, also.... and so - I'll be writing an update on that, (on here) real soon, and in due time.

And so, (to those who follow this thread) - I apologize for the lack of updates, on here, lately.... but, there's more to come soon, I promise.

And, as the general direction of the thread's topic is largely the same - (as usual, of course) - anyone is certainly welcome to still contribute something (that's relevant) on here, if they wish... while I figure it all out.... (so long as the staff still allows it). 
-------------------------------------------------------------
But..... in the meantime...... in any case, (as I always say)......
*"you just be you, everyday.... as *that's* always the yotie yote way.... eh?" *


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 29, 2020)

This is one _*bad ass logo*_, eh? ...
I gotta add this - as it's a rather excellent addition for the "Cult of Yote" on here.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 8, 2020)

Hmmm..... well - here's an update, for today. I got some poetry available, on a Sunday night.... for those who are interested.... (it's a rather "curious" sequence), I think. ☺
----------------------------

*A Potato Chip Fragment*
_(by Connor J. Coyote)_

A Potato Chip Fragment
Can become quite a Fright;
When a clumsy Coyote ¥ote
Drops it out of his paw

In the Middle of the Night

Upon closer examination
Of the darkened floor below,
It was however - quite a Sight

When the careless Coyote ¥ote spotted it,
As it partly gleamed in the Light

Upon promptly placing it in the trash -
This no longer made it a Blight

And alas, a Potato Chip Fright -
Thus became a Relief, and a Delight

For a Clumsy Coyote ¥ote
In the Middle of the Night. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 29, 2020)

Hmmm..... it's been a while, and so I should probably update this thread, as well..... (for those that are still following it). ☺

I'm still thinking about what'd be a "better title" that we can call this thing, and in all honesty - I'm a little stumped; and so - I'll guess we'll just leave it "as is" for now..... and - I'll try to revisit it later on (at some point in the next month or so), and come up with a better theme and title, (if I can). But - the topic will remain the same in any case, and (of course) - contributions to it are certainly welcome also, if anyone still wishes to.

*(It's been a bit of a greuling weekend for me personally, this past weekend..... and (as such) - I was largely just chilling at home, trying to stay well - in these very eventful times we're in).☺
------------------------------------------
► But.... one interesting thing that came up, (in my discussions this past week) - was the topic of acting, (believe it or not).




.......and, the photo (above) represents what it feels like to be on the stage, I told a friend of ours - who visited this past weekend.

I told my friend, (on this one particular production) that we did that ran for two shows - it was just me and this woman up on the stage.... and, we were doing our scene together - and, (it felt like) we were all alone, up there, by ourselves...... with just pitch blackness in front of us..... with a few lights that we could see - all around the blackness.

And, at the time - it felt rather isolating..... but, in fact - we were actually surrounded by *hundreds* of people (in the audience), that were sitting inside that sea of blackness (with us), who were watching our every move.

Acting can be rather tough, I told my friend..... it can be a grueling schedule, and can be a ton of work..... especially summer-based productions where the time frames (to get everything together) can be rather (tightly squeezed) - into just a handful of weeks.

And more practically, (when one is up on that stage) - the production crew was also all around us.... as well as the Director - (who was watching our every move, as well).

And - we not only had to remember all of our lines fully - but, also *remember* our props (if we needed them), as well. It was our responsibility, and - (if you happened to forget them) - then, the Director may quickly scold you, after the scene was over. ☺

She was a very nice woman, and I liked her.... (my co-star that I did this scene, and this larger piece with); but - (a big part of my role) was being a "romantic interest" for her..... which - (personally) totally turned me off.... and I had absolutely no interest in whatsoever, *at all*.

And thus, a very huge part of acting, I told him - is just learning how to (convincingly) - fake it, a lot of times. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 30, 2020)

Well.... like my other thread - it's been a while (after this hiatus), folks.... but - I gotta give my (other) thread on here - some new life and some more love also, (if I may). 

In any case - (for those that are still following this thing) - I'm still thinking of tweaking the title on this thing, and - well, I suppose I'll just edit it over, when ever I decide what to do with it. 

It's hard to believe - but, it's been *two years* since I first started it..... and, I suppose I'll keep it going, so long as some people may be interested in it, and the Staff will allow it, (of course).

But.... I suppose a little poetry - may be a good thing - to re-begin with.
---------------------------
*"The Coyote - Never Gives Up"*​





The majestic coyote is a species of Fur that never gives up.

He is smart, and perseveres.

He has resilience.

He has stamina.

And he has charisma and class, (with those who matter to him).

◘ ◘ ◘

He has an uncanny knack - of contemplating his rival's next moves, as well.

And he uses them, to his advantage - whenever possible.

He has love, tenderness, and devotion - for those in his life, that he holds dear as well.

And is an asset, to almost any situation.

◘ ◘ ◘

He's a well rounded Fur.

Who is wise - in the ways of the World.... and is unrelenting, in the face of adversity.

A rather noble creature - indeed. ​


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 1, 2020)

Eh.... well - I just thought I'd add this "curious fact", for today.... that - it is now *officially* my two-thousandth posting on this Forum, (with this current acccout)...... yay ! (I guess).

To be honest - (I actually reached this number, well over a year ago)..... but, *I do* have a bit of a habit a lot of times - of just deleting old, (and redundant) postings that I make - that I feel are either stale, have some mistakes in them, and sometimes..... are just no longer relevant.

And.... I think it's somewhere around two hundred postings, or so.... that I've just tossed, over the last two years, or so.... but, in any case.... I noticed yesterday that it reached this number again - occurring as of *this posting* here.... and so, what better way to mark the event - than placing it on one of my own threads.... (eh heh). ☺




--------------------------------------------------------------
And - because I'm a yotie yote myself - here's an awesome coyote yote as well....
(to complement the number above). ☺





Eh....... for whatever this posting is worth..... enjoy.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 1, 2020)

when the bloody hell did i start watching this topic?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 22, 2020)

Well.... (as it's been over two years now already - since I started this thing) - I'm still kind of "on the fence" lately - and still thinking about whether I should just close this thread out, (and be done with it)..... or, keep it going for a little while longer. 





But, eh........ I still kind of enjoy doing it, in all honesty.... and so - *I guess* I'll just keep it going for now..... just so long as I still get something out of it, and that those who may follow this thing, (still enjoy it).

And so, as long as the Staff still allows it, I guess - we'll just keep it going for now.
-----------------------------------------------
So, anyways...... (as of late) - I'm finding that I've been kind of on a "Danger Mouse" viewing binge, lately..... (by watching many episodes of the original series online, from the early 1980's)..... not the new version, that came out recently, but - the older one.

And.... well, (as a result) - I decided (one night) to get one of these guys (you see below), for myself. And - because I usually only watch the original version of the series, I wanted the original version of the plush for him - to go with it.

But..... living here in the U.S. however - (I gotta say) it was *really difficult* finding one of these to buy here..... as almost all of them - are in the U.K.; (which, I guess - makes sense).

And - I scoured online shops (just about everywhere) for well over a month, trying to locate one..... as (even in the U.K. itself) - these are getting hard to find now.

But.... in a spate of some Christmasy-like good news (I guess I'd call it) - I *was able* to finally find a seller in the U.K. - who was willing to sell him to a Yank, and send him on over - not only just across the pond, but nearly.... across the World.

And.... after waiting for the shipment to get here for nearly three weeks - he finally arrived - in a small-ish blue box; and - it was a bit of a treat to see it in my mailbox, (one afternoon after I got home).

So, this dude is finally here.... and - (given how difficult it was for me to get him) - I imagine I'll be keeping him for a quite awhile now..... (as a rather cheerful thing on my desk, or something).


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 14, 2021)

Well..... I suppose I should update my thread on here, given that it's been a bit of a while.... eh?

*(To those who still follow this thing) - I greatly appreciate you sticking around (for these past two-plus years on it), and - I'm hoping that this thread isn't getting too stale for you.... (as directionless as this thread has largely been, for the past year). ☺

And I greatly appreciate the followers and the interest, (on my main profile page as well); and.... your supportive comments and notes (on there) are always a pleasure to read..... and so, I thank you for them also.

And, well..... (as I said on some of my previous entries on here) - I'm thinking we'll keep this thread going, for now..... just so long as some people may find it interesting, and - that I still receive some benefit out of it myself, (personally).

And so - so long as the Staff will still allow it, I guess we'll keep it going. ☺
--------------------------
In any case - I'm hoping that you're enjoying your new year (of 2021), thus far.

And well, now that the New Year has arrived.... I honestly think it's safe to say that just about all of the people (I know) - are rather glad to see (the year of 2020) depart. _Hurray, they say_..... we're finally out if it.

Well, I can say that I agree with that in some ways; but.... in all honestly - I'm finding myself lately tempering a lot of the celebratory moods - that I'm encountering also, (with some people).

As - I'm not really too sure that I fully agree with their festive outlooks. As, (whilst I hate sounding too pessimistic) - I always feel that I have to caution people I know - that, in some ways, all we're really doing - is changing the numbers on our calendars, right now..... and not really much else.... be it socially, economically, medically, and (especially) politically.

And, (given the recent events of the past month or so) - it clearly appears to me that we're still going to be facing many of these same crises (that were inheriting from 2020).... not only as a country, but also - as a World.

And - seeing that we're still going to be dealing with many of these same issues in the coming year - many of these things will require a great deal of _work_, _perseverance_, _ingenuity_, and - _good old fashioned toil_ on our part; (to get us through a lot of these messes and these problems).

But.... with that said - _I do still have a dash of optimism within me also_, that says things may get better (within the next twelve months)..... and so, whilst I'm certainly mindful of my own pessimism, I'm also mindful to not be too negative about it either; and to give things a chance to work out, and to most importantly - take things as they come.

And perhaps - you may feel this way, also.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2021)

_I always say_: Just remember the golden rule..... you - just do you.

Do not apologize to people for who you are, what you believe in, and what you need to do for yourself.

That's the coyote yote way.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Sundae cups, (from Friendly's) are _very fantastic things_, that a coyote (named Connor) loves to enjoy on occasion....
> 
> We can actually get these - (out here in Northern California now), which is very nice, and totally fantastic, for a transplant Coyote Yote..... who sometime misses things, from "back home".
> 
> ...


i would be happier if it wasn't for the fact that this the product of conservationists losing the battle in Oregon.

look it up.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 2, 2021)

Well, in any case - it's been a while since I updated this thing, and so..... here we are again today. 

To be honest - I cannot believe that the summer is half over already, my peeps..... I mean, we just turned from July into August today - and, (I must say) - that, I've just been totally floored and "busy as a bee" lately...... but - at any rate, I figured I should check in on here (as it's been a while), and - give a brief "heads up" as to where things are.




And..... I'm honestly not sure if I should keep this thread going anymore..... but, I still kind of enjoy doing it at any rate, and - (I still get some benefit out of it) it seems..... by getting comments and feedback - from those who are interested in, and who follow me..... and thus - (given the comments I've gotten) - it appears that the people who follow me - enjoy me updating it, every so often........ and so, I figured - that I'll put another one up here today..... just to let people know (who follow and care about me) - that, I'm still around, and - I still enjoying engaging in my Fandom activities. 

I hope all (who read this) have been having a good summer, thus far..... and - my advice (going forward): is to just enjoy it - for as long as it lasts....... because, in just another month's time from now - it'll be all over for another year, and the autumn weather will be quickly upon us.

And so..... let's enjoy a sundae or two, and... just chill - (literally and figuratively) - by the pool or the A.C..... whilst the great weather still lasts.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 21, 2022)

Well...... I know it's been a little while..... but, I got to thinking lately - after a few other thread postings on this board..... that, I've been kinda neglecting this thread for some time..... and so - I figured I should probably update this thread also, as it's been quite a while now since I've said anything on here. 

So........ to those who read, (and still follow) this thing, please note: I'm still very much interested in maintaining this thread, and keeping it updated..... not only for you, my peeps.... but also, for myself....... and so (just like my _"Coyote Yote"_ thread) - I'll try to post some more updates on here, more frequently whenever I can..... for those who are still interested in it. ☺

And, as the months go on - I'll try to keep things still relatively personal to me on here..... but still (I think) - interesting and relevant enough to the general readers who follow this thing, (or who follow me)...... just so long as (I said before) that I decide to keep it going...... and also, so long as the Staff will still allow it.

And so...... I *suppose* we can't really call this posting a revival per say; but.... more in the lines of - an update. ☺
---------------------------------------
In any case...... it's hard for me to believe my peeps, that it's now been nine years since I've started using this account on this Forum..... and - my so-called "anniversary date" passed by recently, (on February 28th)..... and I was like: hmmmm........ is there any type of postings I should make to mark the event?

And, I figured what better way to do so then..... on here, with a little cake in the mix ☺..... so, enjoy below. ☺




---------------------------------------------
► And, I should probably add a bit of poetry onto the list also, to start us back up as well ☺.
(So enjoy below):




Like grains of sand on the beach,

one's individual life experiences may matter little,

when counted by themselves.

But often times, matter much -

when added and counted,

all together.​---------------------------------------------------------
And so...... it's the "little things in life" that matter most, a lot of times - and that we all need to learn how to appreciate more, I think.

(And thus, my advice this week going forward): is to take some time out of your week when ever you can..... and just - appreciate and enjoy the people, the little things, and the special personal interests that you have for yourself..... that make life all the more pleasant for you. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 29, 2022)

Well in any case - it's been a while since I updated this thing, and so..... here we are again today. 
---------------------------
So...... (one thing going on this week with me) is - after having some frank back-and-forth discussions with some other users recently both on here and elsewhere - amusingly, I discovered that there are a small minority of users both on this Forum (and elsewhere on social media) - that have labelled me a so-called "creep". 

And honestly - whenever I hear that coming from someone (that I barely know) - it instantly tells me how ignorant they are..... and most importantly *how little* they know about me - not only as a user but also..... as a person.

Eh...... in any case, I largely shrug it off though..... as - being a user that's been on here for almost ten years now..... I figure hey - I've got nothing to prove (or disprove) to anyone at this point..... as my record kind of speaks for itself. 

But..... in a spate of personal curiosity on my part - I did a little searching around, (after having these conversations) and, I did discover *this* album, yo ....... which I guess I can call my "tongue-in-cheek" response - to those sorts of critics:




and believe it or not....... the music's actually quite good on this album, I discovered. 

And so, I'll gladly wear that "creep" label of theirs, with some pride believe it or not....... because in spite of their criticisms - it tells me that I'm still standing up for myself when I need to, and am not intimidated by rumors, personal attacks, and - (more pointedly) - some other user's insecurities.

So.... I'll happliy wear the "creep" label from people like that with some pride, at any time my friends. 
--------------------
But anyways, enough about the critics..... as they're usually not worth it anyways ☺.

However - there is another album I can also give to a few certain friends and users, that's much more valuable I think:





And you deserve it.... so enjoy. It's nice to know that there are a few specks of light.... in some of the rather dark corners that we find ourselves in - in our social media worlds these days.

And I say thanks to you..... (and you know who you are) for being the great, supportive people out there, that you are.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 7, 2022)

Well, I figured it's time for another update on this thing I think; for those that are still following it.☺ And, (I'm still thinking of a potential new title for this thread eventually).... but as of yet, I've come up with nothing so far.... so, I guess we'll just keep it "as is" for now.
----------------------------
Anyways.... I caught a glimpse of one of these on Ebay the other day.... and - it got me thinking about some older, more simpler times in my life.

As I used to have something *just like this* when I was a little child. And I always enjoyed looking at it.... as it was a rather pleasant thing to have - on one's counter top, the kitchen table, or - even my work desk.





It was a gift that I received one time (many years ago), from someone dear to me - that I took very good care of.... and in turn, I kept it for many years.

The butterfly itself wasn't real, as were the flowers.... and in a way - it made me feel a bit less guilty about having it, knowing that nothing got hurt to make it.... which in a way, made me enjoy it much more. ☺

Right before I went into High School though - my parents decided to move us all into another home; and - I haven't seen it ever since then..... (perhaps it's been just sitting in storage all this time) or perhaps - they lost it or damaged it in the move, and didn't tell me..... eh - who knows.

But in any case - it's often times the "little things in life" (like this) that I try to appreciate a lot of times.... and - this is especially true, whenever I have any difficulties I'm encountering.... or am really busy, or - even when I'm dealing with some troubling concerns in my life.

I'd love to get another one like this someday.... but unfortunately, they're rather expensive items now (as they're considered antiques) a lot of times..... and aren't really something I can afford anymore.

But, some wallpaper of it (on my desktop currently) can do the trick also.... even though it's not really the same thing. ☺


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 29, 2022)

Well...... like my coyote thread before yesterday, it's been a while on my other threads lately also.... namely this one in particular. ☺

And so...... here goes another entry on it for today, for whatever it's worth, and for those that are still following this thing.





* I realize this thread has kind of gone "in several different directions" over these last few years or so, since I first started it..... and it has kind of "ebbed and flowed" with whatever's going on with me personally at the time, or with issues within the community at large sometimes.

And so, I guess I can say it's an "all around" kind of thread (at this point) that covers several different topics and things largely going on with me personally, and the people I care about; and sometimes the larger community as a whole also.

And so, it has no real "etched in stone" type of topic I have in mind for it any longer, I suppose.

That said however, there's been a few people out there (that follow me) that have pointed out to me also that I've played around with the idea of re-naming this thread several times now - (see some of the entries above over the last year or so)..... and so, whilst I take their points - I think I'll just leave it "as is" for now as it's currently titled.

And I may think of something new for it later on that we may be able to call it.

Mind you, it's mostly other Furs (that either follow me) or..... that I can still call as "friends" these days that probably still follows this thing anymore anyways.... and so, as long as the Staff will still allow us to go on with it, then I guess we will..... just so long as I and others still have any continued interest in it.

And so, no harm no foul as they say right? ☺

•        •       •       •​
That said, I've been made aware of a few concerns some other Furs have (who follow me) concerning some issues that, I guess we'll call them: "personality clashes" and some "disagreements" that I've had - with a few other users on here, over the last few years or so.

I hear your concerns, and I'll say this:

* I totally understand - that there are others in this community (who know of me) that may disagree with me on a personal level...... and..... that's fine - for those Furs who feel that way....... I respect their opinions in that regard...... no matter how misguided (or flawed) I think those opinions may be.

They're entitled to those opinions, just as much as I'm entitled to mine. ☺

With that said though (on my end at least) - I want to point out: that whenever I'm interacting with anyone (nearly everywhere I go on social media) - I try to go out of my way to respect other people's spaces - whether it's on here on this Forum, or elsewhere on social media...... and all I ask from those other users in return - is to just give me *the same courtesy* like I do for them.

► That doesn't mean we all need to "like" each other neccesarily, or agree with one another all the time, or...... even interact with each other at all if we choose not to; (as I do with some other users on here myself, for the past few years or so).

I'm aware of these dynamics on here...... and I sincerely hope they are as well.

And in my mind, it all comes down to a "mutual respect" for each other's personal spaces on here - that we should all acknowledge either way.

For myself and those other Furs that I'm close to - I simply tell those others (that disagree with me) or even dislike me, is that - this is *our* community also - just as much as it is yours.

And myself (and those that I'm close to) are entitled to the same considerations, and the same respect - that those others out there who may feel negatively towards me - may want for themselves.

And I hope that those other users that have those negative opinions about me - get that message also, and they're aware of that dynamic as well.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 1, 2023)

Well anyways, putting some of things I read from earlier today aside, I got to thinking tonight about what I should do to close things up for myself here..... and I figured before it's too late on here - this being the last day of not only this Forum but also 2022 - is to close things out on my own threads, of course. ☺

I understand it might be seen as a bit "short-sighted" by some for doing so, but I figured I'd close things out for myself on here on my own threads specifically - as I greatly appreciated the opportunity to create threads (such as this) for myself on places such as this over the years - which has been an excellent and fulfilling way for me to reflect on myself and the larger World around me. 

This Forum has had it's moments for me over the last ten years that I've been a member on here. Some times were good, some times were hard for me (due to conflicts I had with some other users), some times were comical, and other times were even scary and bizaare.

But at the end of the day I still enjoyed many of the things I did on here for myself (and the people I care about); and I still stuck around as a user - experiencing both the "highs and the lows" of my membership...... probably to chagrin of those that may want to criticize me, and to the enjoyment of those who might follow me and may like me. ☺

In any case.... I'm not so sure if I'll "miss" things here as they say...... (but who knows) over time, maybe I will.

Looking back on things, I'd probably say that my time (on here) was an overall good experience for me. And yeah, looking back on things also (in all honesty) I probably could've done some things differently with some other users - in how we interacted with one another.

But I can't say I have too many regrets either..... and hindsight is always "twenty twenty" as they say...... and so, in regards to my account on here (and everyone else's account on here for tha matter) - all things must come to an end eventually also. ☺

I'm not a Discord user myself currently (like a few other people on here)...... and so, it looks like my time interacting with some of these other users - may be coming to an end also..... and that could be a good or a bad thing, depending on how one looks at it.

And so, what the next chapter will be for me personally (within the confines of social media) probably remains to be seen. Perhaps I'll take a complete social media break for a while....... and not participate in much else except for my personal interests. 

Or....... perhaps I'll join a few other websites in the future; or...... simply keep my focus on my artwork more and on my writings more, and on my Fandom interests only that's on the main page...... but who knows there yet either.

The last nearly ten years have been quite a rollercoaster of experiences for me: a mixture of awesome experiences, some not so nice experiences, some stressful experiences (arguing with other users at times), and even the occasional comical ones as well.

In any case..... no matter what happened in the past and no matter what I may do for myself in the future - I never had, and never will - felt I needed to apologize to anyone for what I needed to say for myself, for what I felt I needed to do for myself, and for what I believed in...... (and this has always applied to both the people and issues I care about in my life).

And when anyone may take into consideration all that above....... that type of user is one very well rounded member on any platform, I must say.


----------

